
Microsoft open sources SQL Server JDBC driver, now on GitHub - LyalinDotCom
https://github.com/Microsoft/mssql-jdbc
======
gigatexal
With all of this openness from Microsoft I'm sitting here thinking: "What'll
they open source next?"

